# Upgrading Packages After Major Version Upgrade (Handbook 23.2.3.2)



## spomerg (Mar 6, 2018)

In section 23.2.3.2 of the FreeBSD handbook, I'm unclear whether I'm supposed to run `pkg-static upgrade -f` OR `portmaster -af` (either) or if I'm supposed to run `pkg-static upgrade -f` AND `portmaster -af` (both). I've read this section over a few times and it is still unclear to me.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2018)

It's "OR". A `pkg-static upgrade -f` reinstalls everything using packages. A `portmaster -af` reinstalls everything using ports. They both reinstall everything, _how_ they do it is different.


----------



## spomerg (Mar 6, 2018)

Thank you for clarifying that. Much appreciated.


----------

